# Roadmaster Luxury Liner-Reproduction or original?



## IJamEcono (Jan 10, 2013)

I haven't seen this in person and I'm not interested in buying it, but I'm wondering if it's really an original Roadmaster or not? I know they re-made them in 1998. Any thoughts on this?

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/atd/3512723206.html


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 10, 2013)

*1998 repro Roadmaster*

I'm not positive, but the attached photo is of a 1998 repro, the braces on both of the rear racks are flat..the original 1948's were round chrome,. Other than that the one in your photos appears to be a repro also, but not a exact copy of the one I've posted.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140904388064?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2013)

IJamEcono said:


> I haven't seen this in person and I'm not interested in buying it, but I'm wondering if it's really an original Roadmaster or not? I know they re-made them in 1998. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> http://greenbay.craigslist.org/atd/3512723206.html




I think this one is the real deal. This model was made with slight changes from '48-53 in this configuration. To make sure you could always ask them to check under the crank hanger for the serial # which would give you the year on an original bike. A kinda ratty green '53 just sold on Ebay for about $950 shipped so this would be a pretty good deal if it checks out. V/r Shawn


----------

